# LC Bi-color GSD at 5.5 Months- PRETTY!



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Is it wrong I think my own dog is a knockout?

And yes I trim his ear fluff and his feet.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't blame you for bragging--he's gorgeous! He has a really friendly face.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

No!!! NOT WRONG AT ALL!!! I think the same about my guy! LOL!

Your baby is such a cutie!!!
Nessa


----------



## ShadowSky (Aug 6, 2008)

Definitely not wrong! He certainly IS a looker! He looks so friendly too.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

It's wrong to not brag and think he's a knockout! You'll have the girls banging at your door soon . He's turned out to be absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

He is friendly! He's like a black Golden Retriever with a little more brains and a lot more focus. He's very much mama's baby! He LOVES my son. He is super mellow and care-free and happy.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I wish you would brag more.

My FAVOURITE colouration of a GSD, and long haired to boot. I LOVE him. So jealous. One day I will own one that looks like him.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

He truly is my dream GSD! I got SO lucky. I have no idea how I'd find another with such a temperament and these looks too!


----------



## Zeus and Sheba (Nov 17, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!! That coat is to die for. Zeus is glad to have found another German shepherd on this forum...lol!!!!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Spirit! I love him.
(You're on Golden Retriever Forum too I see!)


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

Spirit is sooooooo gorgeous!!!

<3


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

He's gorgeous, I love his coloring too!


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

Not if he is. 
More pictures.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

That is one happy looking dog, regardless of his handsomeness, his personality says it ALL!


----------

